# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Посоветуйте бесплатную прогу Wysiwyg

## AndySN

для создания сайтов

----------


## Neuro

> для создания сайтов


NVU, а вообще лучше ручками писать.

----------


## AndySN

Nvu-знаю
Ручками-не умею.
Учиться-времени нет.
Есть еще какие нибудь проги?

----------


## Cygnus

закажи тогда сайт ... можем взять на себя ... 
за умеренную плату ....:)

----------


## Troffi

Nvu - лучший инструмент в этом плане. Если и в нём не получается сделать сайт, то уж извините. Читайте документацию.

----------


## sv63rus

Joomla! + JCE тебе поможет

----------


## Hanacuk

+1 joomla рулит

----------


## Migerat

Согласен, пробовал nvu, понял что нада месяцок разбираться...а с джомлой все как то быстрее пошло.

----------


## Hanacuk

Вот тока быть бы сильным в нтмл и пхп то вообще бы, класна было )

----------


## Portvein_777

> для создания сайтов


Попробуйте эту - www.ucoz.ru. 
Если даже это не поможет - обращайтесь.

----------

